# Rex21's South Bend 9c



## rex21 (Oct 19, 2012)

A couple months ago I picked up a 9" from a lady at work. It was purchased by  her father, and apparently never used by him. It just sat in a shed with the tractors. It was owned by Metro  Transit at one time. The serial number dates it to 1950. 

There is some  considerable wear on the ways, half nuts and cross slide nut, but for $75 I  can't really complain. Had no tooling and was missing a few parts and the change gears.

I got it home and immediately started the disassembly. Ordered felts that week and proceeded to strip every part, and then paint.
Eleven days later, I had it powered up the first time.

Before picking it up:



11 days later:


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 19, 2012)

You did a excellent job on the rehab on that South Bend and the price was good to.

Paul


----------



## jduncan (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, nice job.


----------



## Rick_B (Oct 20, 2012)

very nice job - I'm most impressed that it only took eleven days!!

Rick


----------



## alandarkdale (Oct 20, 2012)

That is really pretty. I keep hoping to find something like that around here.

Dale


----------



## rex21 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.

I worked, then worked on lathe. Slept, then worked on lathe. Repeat.
I figured it would be a few month long project, but I don't like to wait for things.

Since completion it has made some things, mostly for itself of course.
I will post pics of them when I get a chance.


----------

